# Fuzzy mold problem in coco fiber substrate



## WallieTheTortoise (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm seeing splotches of fuzzy mold in my coco fiber substrate, is there any way to prevent this? My substrate is moist because I have a hatchling box turtle if that helps, thanks.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Try stirring it up every few days.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 16, 2011)

Stirring actually helps with the deeper penetration of moisture too! I do that with my cypress/top soil mix every three days, misting lightly as I go.


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 16, 2011)

Not sure if this is accurate, but I've heard that if you use hot water (obviously take your tort out 1st) it won't mold up. I've been doing that plus the mixing technique mentioned above, and I've been mold free. Good luck!


----------

